# Onkyo receiver



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
I need you opinion, I can get an Onkyo TX-SR707 new on Newegg for $489.00 delivered, my old Onkyo does not have HDMI and thus no higher resolution audio. The 707 will be used to drive my rear surrounds as I have outboard amplification for the three fronts, So basically I will be using the 707 for the processing. I would appreciate your input. I'm undecided about waiting for 3D receiver, should I pull the trigger on the 707? Thanks for your time, I look forward to your responces.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Hey guys,
> I need you opinion, I can get an Onkyo TX-SR707 new on Newegg for $489.00 delivered, my old Onkyo does not have HDMI and thus no higher resolution audio. The 707 will be used to drive my rear surrounds as I have outboard amplification for the three fronts, So basically I will be using the 707 for the processing. I would appreciate your input. I'm undecided about waiting for 3D receiver, should I pull the trigger on the 707? Thanks for your time, I look forward to your responces.
> Jeff


Jeff,
489 is an awesome price for an A-Stock 707. And the 707 does offer THX Processing, MultEQ, and the mandatory Preamp Outputs. This Model is one I often recommend to those who are going to be using outboard Amplifiers.

I will point out that for 60 Dollars more, you could also get the TX-NR807 from Accessories4less. This would give you a more powerful Amplifier Section, Internet Radio, and Ethernet Firmware Updates. It would be a B-Stock, but is available for 550 Dollars off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't have a lot of faith in 3D taking hold, but if the only thing you're looking for is HD-audio signals, I'd have to think long and hard about an upgrade right now. On the other hand, if you're also looking for the single-wire neatness (I'm not calling it "convenience as there still are a few HDCP headaches) of HDMI upconversion, or Audyssey EQ, then sure, the 707 would be a good choice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, The 807 is a better choice but even the 707 is a fine receiver. 3D is a personal choice I myself have no desire to upgrade for it. The cost of 3D is far to high.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

With outboard amplification, many of the benefits of the 807 over the 707 would be lost.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I don't have a lot of faith in 3D taking hold, but if the only thing you're looking for is HD-audio signals, I'd have to think long and hard about an upgrade right now. On the other hand, if you're also looking for the single-wire neatness (I'm not calling it "convenience as there still are a few HDCP headaches) of HDMI upconversion, or Audyssey EQ, then sure, the 707 would be a good choice.



Thanks for the response, actually HD-audio signals is primarily what I'm looking for now, I have a PS3 slim that I just purchased, the audio is output via digital optical and even though I'm getting compressed audio because of the limited bandwidth of the fiber optic cable, it sounds better than DVD Dolby, I just thought with using an HDMI compatible receiver I could realize even better uncompressed sound quality from BD's. I don't care about the neatness category of HDMI, but the handshake issue of upconversion troubles me as you mentioned. Thanks for your time and input, I need all I can get.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree, The 807 is a better choice but even the 707 is a fine receiver. 3D is a personal choice I myself have no desire to upgrade for it. The cost of 3D is far to high.



I agree, I was just off on a tangent with this 3D technology, after considering all the expense in upgrading to meet the criteria of 3D, I would rather put this extra expense in a loudspeaker purchase, I'm primarily a music buff, but I must say after HD TV and BD player purchase, the senses of sight and sound combined does strike a nerve to experince more, thus the receiver upgrade. I don't know if listening to DTS True HD and Master Audio via HDMI rather than optical would be a revelation or night and day experince and that was the reason for my original post, to upgrade my receiver for HDMI compatability. Thanks for the time.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> 489 is an awesome price for an A-Stock 707. And the 707 does offer THX Processing, MultEQ, and the mandatory Preamp Outputs. This Model is one I often recommend to those who are going to be using outboard Amplifiers.
> 
> I will point out that for 60 Dollars more, you could also get the TX-NR807 from Accessories4less. This would give you a more powerful Amplifier Section, Internet Radio, and Ethernet Firmware Updates. It would be a B-Stock, but is available for 550 Dollars off.
> ...



JJ, Newegg has an opened box 807 for $532 plus $30.00 shipping, total 562.00. What is opened box and would the original two year warranty apply? Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Open box, if purchased through an authorized reseller, which Newegg is, will come with full warranty. It just means that the product is a return in like new condition.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Open box, if purchased through an authorized reseller, which Newegg is, will come with full warranty. It just means that the product is a return in like new condition.



Thanks Marshall, I did not know that, I'm leaning towards the 707, just like you said with outboard amps the the benifits of the 807 don't warrant the extra expense.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In the case of the 807, it really does boil down to how often you think you would use Internet Radio. If the difference is 532 versus 489, I really would go ahead and get the 807 personally. You would have slightly more power, Internet Radio, Ethernet Firmware Updates, and a larger Chassis. 

In addition, the 807 will have higher resale value down the line as it retailed for 200 Dollars more. For 40 Dollars, I really would jump on it and have Internet Radio.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
I decided on the Onkyo 707, can you tell me if I can use the rear back channels to drive front height speakers. Thanks in advance for your replies.
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure what you mean, The Onkyo 707 has dedicated amps to drive the front height channels.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Im not sure what you mean, The Onkyo 707 has dedicated amps to drive the front height channels.


Tony, Thanks for that, I did'nt realize it had the amps for the height channels, sorry for my ignorance especially for how much I researched these receivers. I apologize for taking up your time to answer my question. I really appreciate your reply.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, Thats what we are here for.


----------

